# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Feeling a bit down **su triggers**

## Puggysusan

Its new year and I am frightened by it. At Christmas my husband had a heart attack and is off work and getting better a lot of work to do. Plus with Christmas 
I feel really run down and unhappy then I took our dog out for a walk  last night and he snapped at another dog and nipped her that was traumatic in itself the other dog looked ok and we checked it out before they moved on and gave her our number. Feel like I ho from one crisis to another. Our son is still the same when my husband was in hospital he blamed himself which did contribute to the heart attack we have both been under a lot  of pressure. I kept wishing I could die and then my husband had a heart attack it was out of the blue and very frightening I wanted it to be me not him. I feel all messed up at the moment.

----------


## Angie

Oh sweetheart am sorry that happened to your husband but glad he is now on the mend.

----------


## Suzi

As you've discussed a wish to die I've added the standard SU trigger warning as it's only fair to warn other members who may not feel able to talk about things like that without triggering themselves. 

I'm sorry about your husband love, hope he's able to rest and make a full recovery. 
Is your son still living with you? 
Have you been to see your Dr and told them how you are feeling yet?

----------


## Paula

Im sorry your husband has been ill, hunni and things are so tough  :(bear):

----------


## Puggysusan

No I haven’t been to the doctors as my husband is going to them twice a week and the rehab twice a week. I just feel a bit miserable. Plus the dog last night didn’t help we are so animal lovers the lady who owned the dog said it was ok just a nip where the woman with her was rude I understand but don’t need people to be rude she said she would ring today but nobody has done so far I don’t know whether to ring her or not to see how the dog is

----------


## Paula

Why arent you going to the doctors? You need help just as much as your husband does...

----------


## Suzi

I completely agree. Just because your husband is seeing a doctor it doesn't mean you shouldn't be...

----------

